#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  The Chonburi Buffalo races next month.

## dirtydog

CHONBURI BUFFALO RACES 

( October 16, 2005 : At the City Hall, Chon Buri )

The water buffalo has always played a significant role in agriculture in Thailand. 
In this yearly event, the creatures are seen in more unusual and entertaining ways than ploughing fields. They take part in buffalo races and contests pitting buffalo against man.

Beauty pageants and various other fun-filled activities are part of the attractions presented.

So anbody going?

I got to admit that I have never been before, but I think this year it is about time, hell it's only 50 odd km away from me, also I need a load of manure for me land, anybody got a truck or car they want to rent me for the day  :Smile:

----------


## Captain Sensible

What is wrong with your truck dog?

----------


## dirtydog

I am not haveing my truck filled up with buffalo shite, are you crazy or something?

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

I have lived here about 3 years now, never been there either and I still don't want to see, not yet.

----------

